# Top cars for uberX



## Mean_Judge

Alright guys here are guidelines you must follow to make most of uberx.
1 Never buy a new car for UberX ( Why ? just dont do it )
2 Find a car that up to 5 years old, in a decent condition
3 If you think Hybrid is efficient you are right only in the states with perfect weather.
If your butt frozen dec-march, and sweat april thru september you will need AC and HEAT. If you run a car with ac and heater on hybrid switched to you gas angine and gives you 24 mpg
Plus when you will need replace you battery in hybrid it will cost you up to 5 k,
Math lesson
On one side toyota prius c msrp 27 k avg 50 mpg
Other side lets say yaris msrp 17 k avg 35 mpg

Lets say you willing to drive this car for 100k miles
On prius you will use 100o00/50 = 2000 galons of gas
On yaris/corola you will use 100000/35 = 2857 galons of gas '
So you saving 285 galons which is 2.85*2.50 ( avg galon price in usa ) =7.125 usd ( it could be less in some states 2.19 a gallon)

SO AFTER 100k YOU STILL WILL NOT COVER MSRP DIFF IN PRICE !!!
IF GAS GOES LOWER 2.49 or 2.19 than you are screwed

HYBRID WOrTH ONLY WHEN GAS COST 3.99, but those time past



4.If you drive German car be ready to pay a costly maintenance repairs.
5. Get a car from auction you will save money.
6. You car will turn in to garbage very quick you suspension will die, engine and transmission will be heavy used.So you need the CHEAPEST car. You drive corolla for 1$ or vw for 1$ make sense ?
Best car is 2009-2011 and models are
Toyota camry
Honda civic
Chevy Cruze
huyndai elantra accent
ford focus.
Nissan sentra
So you must get a compact car.
And keep in mind You can drive lexus or Prius , in most cases you will hear - Tips included right ? And door got slammed as hard as possible.
I hope that guide will help you chose right car
Uber On !


----------



## Fauxknight

Wow, got that hard on for hybrids. Aside from that note your list isn't too shabby.


----------



## limepro

I have heard from many people with compacts that they were deactivated for low rating. Pax hate it, I get told all the time because I drive a full size sedan that I get 42-45mpg in consistently.

As for slamming doors, yes that annoys the hell out of me but pax can't do much worse than the two hellions I have for kids.


----------



## KeJorn

I agree with the list and comments. Compact cars do have a rougher ride on bumpy roads... and here in Dallas, LOTS of bad roads that make the PAX feel it in back...
Not much you can do. However, while I agree the larger vehicles with more room and softer suspension are nicer for this kind of work, you end up paying more in many ways (gas, tires, parts and maintenance, etc)... UberX simply doesn't cover the bills for the nicer cars and who wants to ruin a nice car?


----------



## Mean_Judge

limepro said:


> I have heard from many people with compacts that they were deactivated for low rating. Pax hate it, I get told all the time because I drive a full size sedan that I get 42-45mpg in consistently.
> 
> As for slamming doors, yes that annoys the hell out of me but pax can't do much worse than the two hellions I have for kids.


No, Man its Myth, most cars are civics, corollas, and focus


----------



## limepro

alexey8787 said:


> No, Man its Myth, most cars are civics, corollas, and focus


Maybe where you are of the 4 rides I have taken I got a minivan, small SUV, Mazda 6 and Mazda 3 with the 3 being the only compact. Of all the cars I see in my area very few are compacts and like I said they don't last long as ratings suffer.


----------



## [email protected]

Whatever you use that is clean and serviceable


----------



## Mean_Judge

limepro said:


> Maybe where you are of the 4 rides I have taken I got a minivan, small SUV, Mazda 6 and Mazda 3 with the 3 being the only compact. Of all the cars I see in my area very few are compacts and like I said they don't last long as ratings suffer.


4 rides? I got 2 years of ubering, i know what i am talking about.


----------



## limepro

alexey8787 said:


> 4 rides? I got 2 years of ubering, i know what i am talking about.


I regularly meet drivers in my area, like I said I can't comment on your area but very few in mine are sub compact cars. Volvo, acura, nissan all mid size to full size cars. I have known a couple who drove corollas that are now deactivated due to ratings and a few other that are on the border of deactivation. I can request 10 cars and 8 of those 10 will be mid size or larger.


----------



## Mean_Judge

limepro said:


> I regularly meet drivers in my area, like I said I can't comment on your area but very few in mine are sub compact cars. Volvo, acura, nissan all mid size to full size cars. I have known a couple who drove corollas that are now deactivated due to ratings and a few other that are on the border of deactivation. I can request 10 cars and 8 of those 10 will be mid size or larger.


I guess you are right, depends on area, but i cant understand people who drive acura or lexus for 1.05 per mile isnt it wrong ? Why not to switch to camry, because all you get is tip included, right >)


----------



## limepro

The guy I know with an acura can't even do select and his car is a 2014 with that he also can't afford to have a second car and does uber full time. 

Why would I want to switch to a Camry when I get better gas mileage than one? There are few cars that match my gas mileage even compact cars.


----------



## Emp9

he is right about the cost of buying a hybrid better off reg but fuel efficient car for less. my friend does uberx in an accent. i use a med size 4 cyl SUV for now (lots of extra miles on lease). i get complements on the size and sometimes 4 people stuff it so i could imagine if 4 avg or big people get in a civic or something that they could rate it low. this is why i think uber should be 3 ppl max or charge for extra person , it really sucks taking 4 people on a short ride you know cost them less than bus fare.


----------



## Izatd

alexey8787 said:


> Alright guys here are guidelines you must follow to make most of uberx.
> 1 Never buy a new car for UberX ( Why ? just dont do it )
> 2 Find a car that up to 5 years old, in a decent condition
> 3 If you think Hybrid is efficient you are right only in the states with perfect weather.
> If your butt frozen dec-march, and sweat april thru september you will need AC and HEAT. If you run a car with ac and heater on hybrid switched to you gas angine and gives you 24 mpg
> Plus when you will need replace you battery in hybrid it will cost you up to 5 k,
> Math lesson
> On one side toyota prius c msrp 27 k avg 50 mpg
> Other side lets say yaris msrp 17 k avg 35 mpg
> 
> Lets say you willing to drive this car for 100k miles
> On prius you will use 100o00/50 = 2000 galons of gas
> On yaris/corola you will use 100000/35 = 2857 galons of gas '
> So you saving 285 galons which is 2.85*2.50 ( avg galon price in usa ) =7.125 usd ( it could be less in some states 2.19 a gallon)
> 
> SO AFTER 100k YOU STILL WILL NOT COVER MSRP DIFF IN PRICE !!!
> IF GAS GOES LOWER 2.49 or 2.19 than you are screwed
> 
> HYBRID WOrTH ONLY WHEN GAS COST 3.99, but those time past
> 
> 4.If you drive German car be ready to pay a costly maintenance repairs.
> 5. Get a car from auction you will save money.
> 6. You car will turn in to garbage very quick you suspension will die, engine and transmission will be heavy used.So you need the CHEAPEST car. You drive corolla for 1$ or vw for 1$ make sense ?
> Best car is 2009-2011 and models are
> Toyota camry
> Honda civic
> Chevy Cruze
> huyndai elantra accent
> ford focus.
> Nissan sentra
> So you must get a compact car.
> And keep in mind You can drive lexus or Prius , in most cases you will hear - Tips included right ? And door got slammed as hard as possible.
> I hope that guide will help you chose right car
> Uber On !


I drive a Prius for UberX. 
Toyota Prius is the right car to drive for UberX. The mpg does not drop to 24 mph with heat and AC on. The best cars for Uber are any of the Toyota Hybrids but buy them used 4 to 5 years old. The only complaint of have with the Prius is the front seats aren't the most comfortable and the suspension is rough.


----------



## Million Miler

Buy the best car you can afford with cash...


----------



## UberXTampa

Izatd said:


> I drive a Prius for UberX.
> Toyota Prius is the right car to drive for UberX. The mpg does not drop to 24 mph with heat and AC on. The best cars for Uber are any of the Toyota Hybrids but buy them used 4 to 5 years old. The only complaint of have with the Prius is the front seats aren't the most comfortable and the suspension is rough.


What you said.
And I must add that a refurbished Prius battery pack replaced at a local shop under 4 hours costs less than 800 bucks with 6 months guarantee. I get 50 mpg mixed average with almost 170k on the odometer with no brake service needed so far. Many Prius owners never replace a battery. It simply won't die before the car dies. Brakes need service the very first time around 200k miles. It also depends on how you drive. But this is typical and saves you a lot of maintenance costs.


----------



## azndriver87

i bought a 8 year old (2007) prius touring edition (leather package/navigation) for $9000.

I have a 4.8* rating. Today I drove 126 Miles in the city, at 51.8 average MPG, gas here is around $2.50 for regular, so hell yah! $126 miles trip, 6 hours, gross fare at $180, spent only $5 on gas.

P.S. I cruise control as much as possible. Sometimes I get heavy foot so will accelerate too much. Cruise control help me accelerate/decelerate at a perfect rate.


----------



## azndriver87

Izatd said:


> I drive a Prius for UberX.
> Toyota Prius is the right car to drive for UberX. The mpg does not drop to 24 mph with heat and AC on. The best cars for Uber are any of the Toyota Hybrids but buy them used 4 to 5 years old. The only complaint of have with the Prius is the front seats aren't the most comfortable and the suspension is rough.


The leg space in the back seats in Prius also is extremely spacious. a lot of people complimented on the comfort and the leg space.


----------



## MikeB

alexey8787 said:


> Alright guys here are guidelines you must follow to make most of uberx.
> 1 Never buy a new car for UberX ( Why ? just dont do it )
> 2 Find a car that up to 5 years old, in a decent condition
> 3 If you think Hybrid is efficient you are right only in the states with perfect weather.
> If your butt frozen dec-march, and sweat april thru september you will need AC and HEAT. If you run a car with ac and heater on hybrid switched to you gas angine and gives you 24 mpg
> Plus when you will need replace you battery in hybrid it will cost you up to 5 k,
> Math lesson
> On one side toyota prius c msrp 27 k avg 50 mpg
> Other side lets say yaris msrp 17 k avg 35 mpg
> 
> Lets say you willing to drive this car for 100k miles
> On prius you will use 100o00/50 = 2000 galons of gas
> On yaris/corola you will use 100000/35 = 2857 galons of gas '
> So you saving 285 galons which is 2.85*2.50 ( avg galon price in usa ) =7.125 usd ( it could be less in some states 2.19 a gallon)
> 
> SO AFTER 100k YOU STILL WILL NOT COVER MSRP DIFF IN PRICE !!!
> IF GAS GOES LOWER 2.49 or 2.19 than you are screwed
> 
> HYBRID WOrTH ONLY WHEN GAS COST 3.99, but those time past
> 
> 4.If you drive German car be ready to pay a costly maintenance repairs.
> 5. Get a car from auction you will save money.
> 6. You car will turn in to garbage very quick you suspension will die, engine and transmission will be heavy used.So you need the CHEAPEST car. You drive corolla for 1$ or vw for 1$ make sense ?
> Best car is 2009-2011 and models are
> Toyota camry
> Honda civic
> Chevy Cruze
> huyndai elantra accent
> ford focus.
> Nissan sentra
> So you must get a compact car.
> And keep in mind You can drive lexus or Prius , in most cases you will hear - Tips included right ? And door got slammed as hard as possible.
> I hope that guide will help you chose right car
> Uber On !


Something is wrong with your math lesson, Alexey.
I'm not sure about msrp of 27k on Prius, probably it's Prius 3 with navi, but it's a waste for Ubering. Prius 2 without navi at 25k mspr is being offered at 20.1k by local dealers after 2k factory rebate and 0% apr. I also don't know where you get 2.19 gas, bud, but in my city average is 3.50. So, now all your math goes straight down to drain.


----------



## azndriver87

Texas


----------



## Sydney Uber

alexey8787 said:


> Alright guys here are guidelines you must follow to make most of uberx.
> 1 Never buy a new car for UberX ( Why ? just dont do it )
> 2 Find a car that up to 5 years old, in a decent condition
> 3 If you think Hybrid is efficient you are right only in the states with perfect weather.
> If your butt frozen dec-march, and sweat april thru september you will need AC and HEAT. If you run a car with ac and heater on hybrid switched to you gas angine and gives you 24 mpg
> Plus when you will need replace you battery in hybrid it will cost you up to 5 k,
> Math lesson
> On one side toyota prius c msrp 27 k avg 50 mpg
> Other side lets say yaris msrp 17 k avg 35 mpg
> 
> Lets say you willing to drive this car for 100k miles
> On prius you will use 100o00/50 = 2000 galons of gas
> On yaris/corola you will use 100000/35 = 2857 galons of gas '
> So you saving 285 galons which is 2.85*2.50 ( avg galon price in usa ) =7.125 usd ( it could be less in some states 2.19 a gallon)
> 
> SO AFTER 100k YOU STILL WILL NOT COVER MSRP DIFF IN PRICE !!!
> IF GAS GOES LOWER 2.49 or 2.19 than you are screwed
> 
> HYBRID WOrTH ONLY WHEN GAS COST 3.99, but those time past
> 
> 4.If you drive German car be ready to pay a costly maintenance repairs.
> 5. Get a car from auction you will save money.
> 6. You car will turn in to garbage very quick you suspension will die, engine and transmission will be heavy used.So you need the CHEAPEST car. You drive corolla for 1$ or vw for 1$ make sense ?
> Best car is 2009-2011 and models are
> Toyota camry
> Honda civic
> Chevy Cruze
> huyndai elantra accent
> ford focus.
> Nissan sentra
> So you must get a compact car.
> And keep in mind You can drive lexus or Prius , in most cases you will hear - Tips included right ? And door got slammed as hard as possible.
> I hope that guide will help you chose right car
> Uber On !


Listen to this guy KGB7 ! He speaks sense.


----------



## azndriver87

MikeB said:


> Something is wrong with your math lesson, Alexey.
> I'm not sure about msrp of 27k on Prius, probably it's Prius 3 with navi, but it's a waste for Ubering. Prius 2 without navi at 25k mspr is being offered at 20.1k by local dealers after 2k factory rebate and 0% apr. I also don't know where you get 2.19 gas, bud, but in my city average is 3.50. So, now all your math goes straight down to drain.


He's talking about PRIUS C. However my local 2014 Toyota Prius C cost around only $15,719.
"On one side toyota prius c msrp 27 k avg 50 mpg"

I've always wondered, is it worth getting a new car vs getting an old car. New car, yes you will lose $2000 additional on depreciation, however older car, you're more likely to spend $2,000 on repairs. New cars you won't spend as much on repairs because first 36,000 years will be covered under warranty.


----------



## Fauxknight

azndriver87 said:


> He's talking about PRIUS C, which is electric vehicle. However my local 2014 Toyota Prius C cost around only $15,719.
> "On one side toyota prius c msrp 27 k avg 50 mpg".


I'm having trouble understanding what is being said here. A Prius C is *not* an electric vehicle, it is a hybrid.

A Prius C base MSRP starts around $19k with the highest trim level with all the options being in the mid 20k range. A regular Prius MSRPs a few thousand higher. Those are MSRP numbers, so expect to be able to get a couple thousand off.

As far as gas prices go we're in the $2.29-$2.69 range over the last few weeks and, while usually on the low end, are definitely never the cheapest gas in the country.


----------



## azndriver87

oops yah, edited my post


----------



## MikeB

azndriver87 said:


> However my local 2014 Toyota Prius C cost around only $15,719.


Can you show me 2014 Prius for &15,719- please?


----------



## azndriver87

http://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/626803334/overview/
http://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/621468847/overview/


----------



## MikeB

azndriver87 said:


> http://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/626803334/overview/
> http://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/621468847/overview/


This is a C model, compact with msrp of $21,390-. In my post I wasn't talking about compact, I won't even fit in this car. I was talking about Prius 2 with MSRP of $25,250-. 4 grand higher. Apples vs. oranges.


----------



## azndriver87

well i mentioned the prius c for $15719, i didn't say prius 2, 3, 4


----------



## azndriver87

cheapest prius 2 i found is 19323


----------



## MikeB

azndriver87 said:


> cheapest prius 2 i found is 19323


That's price after 2500 toyota rebate, right? Or its also 2014 year model, like the c model you quoted?


----------



## azndriver87

after the rebate


----------



## MikeB

azndriver87 said:


> after the rebate


where?


----------



## azndriver87

well not in san francisco, everything is more expensive there.


----------



## MikeB

I found a deal that is 800 bucks more here. It seems like that dealers cannot get rid of new cars, even 2014 year model is plenty around. But, try to find a decent used car. It appears that 3 year old Prius can easily command 16 grand.
I see 7-8 year old Priuses sold for close 10 grand all over.


----------



## Lidman

A ford mustang!


----------



## KGB7

Sydney Uber said:


> Listen to this guy KGB7 ! He speaks sense.


Not sure why you mentioned my name, but ill respond.

So you bought your self a clean, used car that is 5 years old and lets say 50k miles. Good for you! But you forgot one thing... it has NO Warranty! So if you Uberung full time, +50 hours a week and your car breaks, you will have to pay out of your pocket for repairs. If you know how to work on cars, you have a garage and a thousand dollars worth in tools, then youll save your self some money by doing your own repairs. But, not every one has garage and tools or knows the electrical system on Hybrids. Yes, you can google, read forums, spend hours and days researching, while losing money because you not working.
Now you have to pay some one else at a $100/h rate to fix what ever is broken plus parts.

Another issue with used cars, is you dont always know its history. You dont know how it was used or it was abused, repair history or maintenance history. So now you have to spend a grand on doing fluids, filters, belts, and replacing bunch of things that might not have been replaced since you have no history; timing belt, water pump, hoses, flushing all the fluids..... and that ads up real fast $$$$.

Yes Jap cars are reliable, not all the time, but they run well, but they do break. Toyota had a nice streak of recalls.

Its fine to buy a used car for personal use, but not for full time Ubering.
Used cars, they look clean and shiny and so does a polished turd.

With new car, you do pay more, but you have a peace of mind do to factory warranty and you know no one has abused it or neglected the car. And if it breaks, you get a loaner car to drive to keep ubering in. So no down time and you keep making money.

If you want better MPG, then get a TDI. You can sit in traffic with AC on and still get great MPG.
Hybrids add more weight to the car, and extra weight increases stopping distance and eats brakes. So youll have to upgrade rotors and pads, or replace brakes more often.

And dont piss on German cars if you dont know anything about them. In many countries in Europe and Africa, Taxis use German cars.
Had a PAX whos dad works for Ford, and her dad says better things about VW then he does about Ford. So something for you to think about.

I get all day compliments on my new Passat, people just cant get enough of it. Lots of room, eats up the worst bumps like a champ.
And with extended factory warranty till 6/100 that is only $50 extra a month on top of my payment, i dont have to worry about anything but doing scheduled maintenance.
Its a 1.8 turbo charged engine that gets 40mpg on highway/20-25mpg city, and the turbine is warrantied by VW till 100k with no extended warranty.

To make a car battery for a Hybrid car, they add way more pollution to the environment. So do your research.


----------



## ARIV005

Fisker Karma


----------



## KGB7

Here is a good example.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/camry-brake-light-the-obvious.20133/

My rough estimate do to my personal experience dealing with car owners, 50% of Uber drivers dont know how to replace a $3 light bulb.


----------



## Sydney Uber

KGB7 said:


> Not sure why you mentioned my name, but ill respond.
> 
> So you bought your self a clean, used car that is 5 years old and lets say 50k miles. Good for you! But you forgot one thing... it has NO Warranty! So if you Uberung full time, +50 hours a week and your car breaks, you will have to pay out of your pocket for repairs. If you know how to work on cars, you have a garage and a thousand dollars worth in tools, then youll save your self some money by doing your own repairs. But, not every one has garage and tools or knows the electrical system on Hybrids. Yes, you can google, read forums, spend hours and days researching, while losing money because you not working.
> Now you have to pay some one else at a $100/h rate to fix what ever is broken plus parts.
> 
> Another issue with used cars, is you dont always know its history. You dont know how it was used or it was abused, repair history or maintenance history. So now you have to spend a grand on doing fluids, filters, belts, and replacing bunch of things that might not have been replaced since you have no history; timing belt, water pump, hoses, flushing all the fluids..... and that ads up real fast $$$$.
> 
> Yes Jap cars are reliable, not all the time, but they run well, but they do break. Toyota had a nice streak of recalls.
> 
> Its fine to buy a used car for personal use, but not for full time Ubering.
> Used cars, they look clean and shiny and so does a polished turd.
> 
> With new car, you do pay more, but you have a peace of mind do to factory warranty and you know no one has abused it or neglected the car. And if it breaks, you get a loaner car to drive to keep ubering in. So no down time and you keep making money.
> 
> If you want better MPG, then get a TDI. You can sit in traffic with AC on and still get great MPG.
> Hybrids add more weight to the car, and extra weight increases stopping distance and eats brakes. So youll have to upgrade rotors and pads, or replace brakes more often.
> 
> And dont piss on German cars if you dont know anything about them. In many countries in Europe and Africa, Taxis use German cars.
> Had a PAX whos dad works for Ford, and her dad says better things about VW then he does about Ford. So something for you to think about.
> 
> I get all day compliments on my new Passat, people just cant get enough of it. Lots of room, eats up the worst bumps like a champ.
> And with extended factory warranty till 6/100 that is only $50 extra a month on top of my payment, i dont have to worry about anything but doing scheduled maintenance.
> Its a 1.8 turbo charged engine that gets 40mpg on highway/20-25mpg city, and the turbine is warrantied by VW till 100k with no extended warranty.
> 
> To make a car battery for a Hybrid car, they add way more pollution to the environment. So do your research.


I agree on your car choice - is it the diesel model? That IS the motor you want, shared with Audi and Skoda it is tough and super economical.

It may be different over here. But if I buy a 2nd hand car which has not reached then end of its warranty period then it is transferred to me. Does that happen in the States?

Buying at Auction here I get a look at the car's service and owner history. I sometimes call them up an hour BEFORE the auction and introduce myself. I then say " now that I have bought your car, can you tell me anything I need to be aware of"?

A little white lie, but they are generally all public servants who dont care much. Find out if it was a pool car, if it was in any major accidents if you cant spot repair work yourself.

You say you are paying $50 a month extra for extended warranty, but if you add up the extra money you spent buying it new as opposed to a 2nd hand car you have paid up front+ interest charges a lot more than $50 per month.

Now KGB7 I say this as a friend, find your extended warranty paperwork and read it. I have yet to find one that doesn't have a clause which states that vehicles used for commercial or emergency work cannot be covered.

Please get back to me once you've read it with the name of the extended warranty provider.


----------



## KGB7

Sydney Uber said:


> I agree on your car choice - is it the diesel model? That IS the motor you want, shared with Audi and Skoda it is tough and super economical.
> 
> It may be different over here. But if I buy a 2nd hand car which has not reached then end of its warranty period then it is transferred to me. Does that happen in the States?
> 
> Buying at Auction here I get a look at the car's service and owner history. I sometimes call them up an hour BEFORE the auction and introduce myself. I then say " now that I have bought your car, can you tell me anything I need to be aware of"?
> 
> A little white lie, but they are generally all public servants who dont care much. Find out if it was a pool car, if it was in any major accidents if you cant spot repair work yourself.
> 
> You say you are paying $50 a month extra for extended warranty, but if you add up the extra money you spent buying it new as opposed to a 2nd hand car you have paid up front+ interest charges a lot more than $50 per month.
> 
> Now KGB7 I say this as a friend, find your extended warranty paperwork and read it. I have yet to find one that doesn't have a clause which states that vehicles used for commercial or emergency work cannot be covered.
> 
> Please get back to me once you've read it with the name of the extended warranty provider.


If i had the time and another 6 pints, i would tell you endless stories and rules about buying cars at public auction or dealer auctions in the States.

Auctions.
You get an hour to visually inspect a vehicle, start it up and drive it on a parking lot before auction starts if you get there 2 hours early. No one provides history paper work of any kind. Seller is not required by any law to provide any kind of history paper work. What you see, is what you get.

Factory warranty and extended Factory warranty automatically transferred to all owners till the end of warranty; 1 owner or 10 owners.
3rd party Extended warranty in US are a scam and should be stayed away from. If you do buy one, you will get parts made in China that last 6 month instead of Genuine OEM parts.

In the States, Factory warranty covers the vehicle no matter how or for what reason you use the vehicle; work, grocery shopping, taxi, etc etc. I dont have to tell the dealer why or how i use my personal vehicle. If engine blows up do to factory defect, then dealer will replace it, as long as the vehicle is under factory warranty and the vehicle is in stock factory/oem form. And i havent drove the vehicle off the 5 story building.
The extra % i pay on my loan for that $50, i simply dont care. The % is so small, that i dont have enough give a **** in my bag to care(excuse my french). But i have a peace of mind, a peace of mind that no give a **** can buy(again excuse my foul language). And since i Uber full time, one week of work covers one month car payment, insurance(for 3 month) , and fuel(for 2 weeks). 10 hours of work each day, 30min dinner break and 30min nap during rush hour. I drive 25min in to the city before i start my shift and 25min back home after my shift ends. So thats around 12 hours of being away from home.


----------



## Sydney Uber

KGB7 said:


> If i had the time and another 6 pints, i would tell you endless stories and rules about buying cars at public auction or dealer auctions in the States.
> 
> Auctions.
> You get an hour to visually inspect a vehicle, start it up and drive it on a parking lot before auction starts if you get there 2 hours early. No one provides history paper work of any kind. Seller is not required by any law to provide any kind of history paper work. What you see, is what you get.
> 
> Factory warranty and extended Factory warranty automatically transferred to all owners till the end of warranty; 1 owner or 10 owners.
> 3rd party Extended warranty in US are a scam and should be stayed away from. If you do buy one, you will get parts made in China that last 6 month instead of Genuine OEM parts.
> 
> In the States, Factory warranty covers the vehicle no matter how or for what reason you use the vehicle; work, grocery shopping, taxi, etc etc. I dont have to tell the dealer why or how i use my personal vehicle. If engine blows up do to factory defect, then dealer will replace it, as long as the vehicle is under factory warranty and the vehicle is in stock factory/oem form. And i havent drove the vehicle off the 5 story building.
> The extra % i pay on my loan for that $50, i simply dont care. The % is so small, that i dont have enough give a **** in my bag to care(excuse my french). But i have a peace of mind, a peace of mind that no give a **** can buy(again excuse my foul language). And since i Uber full time, one week of work covers one month car payment, insurance(for 3 month) , and fuel(for 2 weeks). 10 hours of work each day, 30min dinner break and 30min nap during rush hour. I drive 25min in to the city before i start my shift and 25min back home after my shift ends. So thats around 12 hours of being away from home.


Its the over capitalisation in any depreciating asset that is at the mercy of the general public which I have never subscribed to.

I cant see how it can make sense to pour good money into a new car that is in a market of falling returns. I'm getting roughly $4.00 p/km ($6.40 p/mile) in the Black fleet (combination of private and UBER work) and cannot justify the cost of a new car.

And after buying at Government Auctions all my life, the fears you have are unfounded. Buying new for a high milage car is madness unless you are able to accelerate its depreciation tax write-offs and plan to run it into the ground.


----------



## KGB7

Sydney Uber said:


> Its the over capitalisation in any depreciating asset that is at the mercy of the general public which I have never subscribed to.
> 
> I cant see how it can make sense to pour good money into a new car that is in a market of falling returns. I'm getting roughly $4.00 p/km ($6.40 p/mile) in the Black fleet (combination of private and UBER work) and cannot justify the cost of a new car.
> 
> And after buying at Government Auctions all my life, the fears you have are unfounded. Buying new for a high milage car is madness unless you are able to accelerate its depreciation tax write-offs and plan to run it into the ground.


Then take the metro if you so paranoid about depreciation.

And youve been Ubering all your life with those vehicles you bought from auctions?? Interesting....


----------



## ARIV005

Never had a good experience at an auction. Too many ghetto folk stealing stuff while checking out the car. If you want a beater, go to a Buy here, Pay here dealer.


----------



## azndriver87

ARIV005 said:


> Never had a good experience at an auction. Too many ghetto folk stealing stuff while checking out the car. If you want a beater, go to a Buy here, Pay here dealer.


Auction are often cars that have so many things wrong with it that the used dealership doesn't want to resale it. Most likely they have engine/transmission problem. Usually the dealership will offer 1 month warranty. Too much issues will make them not want to deal with it at all.


----------



## Sydney Uber

KGB7 said:


> Then take the metro if you so paranoid about depreciation.
> 
> And youve been Ubering all your life with those vehicles you bought from auctions?? Interesting....


& ARIV005

No not UBERING all my life. 9 years Cabs then 20 in Private Hire. Both high mileage uses, so I've learnt how to manage high mileage cars. Driving for a living leaving enough to pay for a family of 3 kids in big house, investment house and other things that contribute to wealth and not reduce wealth through avoidable over capitalisation and depreciation.

I may be missing something here. The "Buying Experience" i enjoyed at Audi and Mercedes dealerships was very nice and seductive. Shapely ladies offering tea or coffee, fresh pastries, juice. Suited service consultants who actually knew cars and had mechanical knowledge, all in lounge room comfort with free internet and wide screen TV.

As opposed to cold/draughty or hot stinky Auction sheds but you saved 30-50% on the new car price! Money I dont have to make.

Do some car buying courses, check out YouTube for tutorials (see one below). The one thing Ive learnt is when I dont understand and dont know about something I want to buy, thats when I'm likely to spend way to much.


----------



## KGB7

azndriver87 said:


> Auction are often cars that have so many things wrong with it that the used dealership doesn't want to resale it. Most likely they have engine/transmission problem. Usually the dealership will offer 1 month warranty. Too much issues will make them not want to deal with it at all.


Depends on the auction.

Public auctions are mostly beaters that people looking unload their cars instead of using craigslist or they cant trade it in.

Dealer auctions are only open to licensed dealers. You dont need to have a dealership in many States to get a license, just apply at your local Motor Vehicle Department.
You also get far better selection of cars, many are returned leased cars that dealer is trying to unload by the dozen at a time. Some are older and some are beaters.
https://www.manheim.com/ This is one of the biggest i know of. They will sell a 1,000 cars at one location with in half a day.

Some smaller dealer auctions, have one day every two weeks that is open to public. Mix and match of good cars and beaters.


----------



## KGB7

Sydney Uber

You didnt mention what cars youve been using for taxi driving for so many years. Are they ex-cop cars? Cause thats what our taxis used to use before they switched to new Hybrids. And our cop cars have heavy duty packages on them from factory, plus they have been maintained and repaired by ASE techs using only OEM parts.


----------



## ARIV005

KGB7 said:


> Sydney Uber
> 
> You didnt mention what cars youve been using for taxi driving for so many years. Are they ex-cop cars? Cause thats what our taxis used to use before they switched to new Hybrids. And our cop cars have heavy duty packages on them from factory, plus they have been maintained and repaired by ASE techs using only OEM parts.


Speaking of police cars, I want to get my hands on the new body Caprice. Hopefully a detective's. They don't get beat down as bad. 380 horses and built to take a beating.


----------



## Sydney Uber

ARIV005 said:


> Speaking of police cars, I want to get my hands on the new body Caprice. Hopefully a detective's. They don't get beat down as bad. 380 horses and built to take a beating.


American heart in an Aussie Body. Can't be beat!


----------



## Sydney Uber

KGB7 said:


> Sydney Uber
> 
> You didnt mention what cars youve been using for taxi driving for so many years. Are they ex-cop cars? Cause thats what our taxis used to use before they switched to new Hybrids. And our cop cars have heavy duty packages on them from factory, plus they have been maintained and repaired by ASE techs using only OEM parts.


I would keep away from ex cop cars. Even when they had the heavy duty suspension, the cars could be called to respond to an emergency from dead cold. Revved hard from start-up isnt going to see that engine last long.

I'm chasing ex-Commonwealth cars. Politicians chauffeur driven cars. Always immaculately looked after, 50,000km with warrenty. Have bought ex rentals and repo's without trouble. Seems like we have greater choice here at Auction m


----------



## Mustafur

Why not buy a new car, you can claim depreciation.

Imo a better guideline would be:

-Find a car that holds value the best as a percentage
- Make sure it has a long warrenty that will cover Unlimitied KM
-Insure it has best possible fuel economy.
-Sell within 2 years before it hits the depreciation cliff.

For new cars its completely do able but you would want to avoid cars that are expensive as they have more to fall.

In Australia My Choice would be any Mazda(Holds Value very good, decent warrenty)under 25k any Kia(7 years unlimited KM warrenty) or Hyundai(5 Years) under 23k
These would be my pick.

I would also have to recommend the Honda Jazz/Fit purely as on Paper it is the best UberX car by a massive margin here is why.
1. It's Cheap, infact one of the cheapest on the market.
2. The body layout makes the exterior small so good for city manoverability, and the van style interior gives you rediculious space for all seats that would rival Camrys but with more head room.
3. Boot/Trunk is massive for this size of car so it can handle airport lagguage quite well.
4. Very good on fuel, it would rival hybrids but your paying significantly less for the vehicle in the first place.

It's only issue would be if you buy it new as it's warrenty is quite small, but as a used car this would easily be the best car without question.

Also Sydney Uber look out for the Hyundai Genesis in about 2 years, that car is suitable for HC drivers and is the only car that I can think of that has a 5 year Unlimited Km Factory warrenty in that range of cars.

Also i think your insane buying non Factory Warrenty cars for HC work, you can still Claim up to 20% Depreciation on your car if it is New.


----------



## Mustafur

My 2015 Mazda has 6 Year Extended warrenty but it is Factory warrenty the only downside is my Unlimited Km has now turned to 200,000km.

My plan is to sell the car at around the 90-100k kms mark so i shouldn't lose too much from the 21k purchase price.

However things working for me are:
- Mazda has extremely good Resale in Australia
- The 2 is the best in Resale terms by percentage out of all Mazdas.
- The 2 only just came out only further bolstering it's resale strength
- I will sell with many years still on warrenty also helping the resale.

Buying new can be done, if you plan it properly.


----------



## KGB7

Mustafur said:


> My 2015 Mazda has 6 Year Extended warrenty but it is Factory warrenty the only downside is my Unlimited Km has now turned to 200,000km.
> 
> My plan is to sell the car at around the 90-100k kms mark so i shouldn't lose too much from the 21k purchase price.
> 
> However things working for me are:
> - Mazda has extremely good Resale in Australia
> - The 2 is the best in Resale terms by percentage out of all Mazdas.
> - The 2 only just came out only further bolstering it's resale strength
> - I will sell with many years still on warrenty also helping the resale.
> 
> Buying new can be done, if you plan it properly.


-We dont have Unlimited miles/km warranty in US. Highest ive seen is 100k miles on some Makes.
- Test drove Mazda 6, i felt like i was siting in submarine. No wiggle room in the front or in the back. And our US average PAX are much larger then peeps in Ausi land, who enjoy extra leg room. Sit in the cars back seat for 5min at a dealers lot, and decide if you would be comfortable in a 30min drive. 
-Buying new is a better choice, you just have to select the best car for your region/country that has lowest depreciation. But you also need to chose a car that you will enjoy driving and so will your PAX with extra leg room to spare.


----------



## Mustafur

Those who want a Fun car that is also good in Fuel, The New Mini Cooper S 5 Door looks promising.

It's Fuel economy is unbelievable at 5.5L/100km Combined which is 42MPG.

Probably not recommended for US Buyers as they would expect Bigger cars but very good for Europe and Australia.


----------



## Kingo9

Too bad we there aren't more diesel cars out there. Most get in the 40's mpg and diesels are just broken in at 300k. If you can get a steal on a manual TDI Jetta I'd have to imagine that would be a good route. Yes, its German, but German diesels and manual trannys are rock solid. Just pray you dont have any electrical issues. 

I am going a different route though... I just bought an '09 Pilot EX-L with seating for 8. I am going to see if UberXL is more worth it. For UberXL, I think my 09 Pilot should work great. Its the newer body, leather, gets 22 hwy and has Honda reliability. Maybe I'll report back in a few months.


----------



## Sonic78659

Sydney Uber said:


> Listen to this guy KGB7 ! He speaks sense.


Outside of talking down VWs right before recommending them over Hybrids which I disagree.

BTW I am a shadetree mechanic stay away from European cars like the plague unless you want to fix yourself. Which I did when I used a 2007 SAAB 93 (fun by the way lots of curvy roads and it was a 6 speed) to deliver pizzas they can work but if you take them to a shop get ready to pay even VWs. BTW Add Chevy Sonic to the list every loves my car many say they want to look at buy one when the get in and out.


----------



## Sonic78659

KGB7 said:


> Not sure why you mentioned my name, but ill respond.
> 
> So you bought your self a clean, used car that is 5 years old and lets say 50k miles. Good for you! But you forgot one thing... it has NO Warranty! So if you Uberung full time, +50 hours a week and your car breaks, you will have to pay out of your pocket for repairs. If you know how to work on cars, you have a garage and a thousand dollars worth in tools, then youll save your self some money by doing your own repairs. But, not every one has garage and tools or knows the electrical system on Hybrids. Yes, you can google, read forums, spend hours and days researching, while losing money because you not working.
> Now you have to pay some one else at a $100/h rate to fix what ever is broken plus parts.
> 
> Another issue with used cars, is you dont always know its history. You dont know how it was used or it was abused, repair history or maintenance history. So now you have to spend a grand on doing fluids, filters, belts, and replacing bunch of things that might not have been replaced since you have no history; timing belt, water pump, hoses, flushing all the fluids..... and that ads up real fast $$$$.
> 
> Yes Jap cars are reliable, not all the time, but they run well, but they do break. Toyota had a nice streak of recalls.
> 
> Its fine to buy a used car for personal use, but not for full time Ubering.
> Used cars, they look clean and shiny and so does a polished turd.
> 
> With new car, you do pay more, but you have a peace of mind do to factory warranty and you know no one has abused it or neglected the car. And if it breaks, you get a loaner car to drive to keep ubering in. So no down time and you keep making money.
> 
> If you want better MPG, then get a TDI. You can sit in traffic with AC on and still get great MPG.
> Hybrids add more weight to the car, and extra weight increases stopping distance and eats brakes. So youll have to upgrade rotors and pads, or replace brakes more often.
> 
> And dont piss on German cars if you dont know anything about them. In many countries in Europe and Africa, Taxis use German cars.
> Had a PAX whos dad works for Ford, and her dad says better things about VW then he does about Ford. So something for you to think about.
> 
> I get all day compliments on my new Passat, people just cant get enough of it. Lots of room, eats up the worst bumps like a champ.
> And with extended factory warranty till 6/100 that is only $50 extra a month on top of my payment, i dont have to worry about anything but doing scheduled maintenance.
> Its a 1.8 turbo charged engine that gets 40mpg on highway/20-25mpg city, and the turbine is warrantied by VW till 100k with no extended warranty.
> 
> To make a car battery for a Hybrid car, they add way more pollution to the environment. So do your research.


In all do honesty if you show to dealership with a vehicle that has clearly been used in commercial service you won't have a warranty long.


----------



## Sonic78659

KGB7 said:


> If i had the time and another 6 pints, i would tell you endless stories and rules about buying cars at public auction or dealer auctions in the States.
> 
> Auctions.
> You get an hour to visually inspect a vehicle, start it up and drive it on a parking lot before auction starts if you get there 2 hours early. No one provides history paper work of any kind. Seller is not required by any law to provide any kind of history paper work. What you see, is what you get.
> 
> Factory warranty and extended Factory warranty automatically transferred to all owners till the end of warranty; 1 owner or 10 owners.
> 3rd party Extended warranty in US are a scam and should be stayed away from. If you do buy one, you will get parts made in China that last 6 month instead of Genuine OEM parts.
> 
> In the States, Factory warranty covers the vehicle no matter how or for what reason you use the vehicle; work, grocery shopping, taxi, etc etc. I dont have to tell the dealer why or how i use my personal vehicle. If engine blows up do to factory defect, then dealer will replace it, as long as the vehicle is under factory warranty and the vehicle is in stock factory/oem form. And i havent drove the vehicle off the 5 story building.
> The extra % i pay on my loan for that $50, i simply dont care. The % is so small, that i dont have enough give a **** in my bag to care(excuse my french). But i have a peace of mind, a peace of mind that no give a **** can buy(again excuse my foul language). And since i Uber full time, one week of work covers one month car payment, insurance(for 3 month) , and fuel(for 2 weeks). 10 hours of work each day, 30min dinner break and 30min nap during rush hour. I drive 25min in to the city before i start my shift and 25 min back home after my shift ends. So thats around 12 hours of being away from home.


Every car company I know mainly Hyundai, Honda, Toyota, GM, Ford exclude damage caused Taxi service or any other excessive commercial activity. All auto warranty and guaranties including auto parts have that clause. Taxis are usually mentioned by name along with deliver drivers and couriers BTW 10 years of experience dodging this by the way.


----------



## Kingo9

Couldn't disagree more with KGB7 either.

Just driving a new car off the lot decreases its value at LEAST 10%. In 3 years and 50-60k later you are going to lose about 50% of its value. This is not the 80's when engines and trannys blew up. Yes, it happens, but not nearly like it did decades ago. I will never buy a new car. "The best kind of car is a paid for car". Buy a good solid car you can afford or pay off quickly. Keep a savings acct for maintenance and potential issues. Let someone else take the huge depreciation hit. If the car made it 50k+ with little to no issues, than its not [likely] a lemon. If it was Autocheck or Carfax would show you its history at the dealer.

Go ahead and buy new, but I would not advocate it for regular drivers, let alone for ridesharing.


----------



## Sonic78659

Yeah I am driving a 2014 I bought new last Christmas on sale it's working fine doing this. I am done buying used I did I would much rather take the hit and know who maintained the thing since the warranty lapsed.


----------



## KGB7

Sonic78659 said:


> In all do honesty if you show to dealership with a vehicle that has clearly been used in commercial service you won't have a warranty long.


Good luck proving that I use my vehicle as taxi.


----------



## KGB7

Kingo9 said:


> Couldn't disagree more with KGB7 either.
> 
> Just driving a new car off the lot decreases its value at LEAST 10%. In 3 years and 50-60k later you are going to lose about 50% of its value. This is not the 80's when engines and trannys blew up. Yes, it happens, but not nearly like it did decades ago. I will never buy a new car. "The best kind of car is a paid for car". Buy a good solid car you can afford or pay off quickly. Keep a savings acct for maintenance and potential issues. Let someone else take the huge depreciation hit. If the car made it 50k+ with little to no issues, than its not [likely] a lemon. If it was Autocheck or Carfax would show you its history at the dealer.
> 
> Go ahead and buy new, but I would not advocate it for regular drivers, let alone for ridesharing.


And your used car after 100k miles, will take another 60% deprecation hit.


----------



## Kingo9

60% off the original MSRP, sure. But I got it for less than 50% of the new car. So I'll lose 10% over a few years vs. a new car losing 10% in the first 10 minutes?


----------



## KGB7

Kingo9 said:


> 60% off the original MSRP, sure. But I got it for less than 50% of the new car. So I'll lose 10% over a few years vs. a new car losing 10% in the first 10 minutes?


Look on auto trader for.price.difference; 50k vs 100k miles.

And who pays MSRP price these days for a $20k car?


----------



## Kingo9




----------



## Sonic78659

KGB7 said:


> Good luck proving that I use my vehicle as taxi.


They don't really have they just have to prove abuse by over use that is by definition what a Taxi does then you have to explain why you are using so much. There is a ASE trained (retired mechanic) parts guy on the staff and he can tell and usually he will ask questions. If you don't give good answers good bye sir your warranty is void. (BTW best answer I travel to blank huge city in another state a lot to see family)

The dealer can just look at the on-board computer logs. They know what Taxi driving data looks like. The can also do a physical inspection and comparison to a similar car on the lot with the same miles. Good news though they won't push the matter unless the repair is a repeat and expensive and the HQ says they aren't covering it.


----------



## Uber Cancel

Hybrid cars.


----------



## KGB7

Sonic78659 said:


> They don't really have they just have to prove abuse by over use that is by definition what a Taxi does then you have to explain why you are using so much. There is a ASE trained (retired mechanic) parts guy on the staff and he can tell and usually he will ask questions. If you don't give good answers good bye sir your warranty is void. (BTW best answer I travel to blank huge city in another state a lot to see family)
> 
> The dealer can just look at the on-board computer logs. They know what Taxi driving data looks like. The can also do a physical inspection and comparison to a similar car on the lot with the same miles. Good news though they won't push the matter unless the repair is a repeat and expensive and the HQ says they aren't covering it.


Computer logs will tell two things in this case;
1. What a good driver i am.
2. what a shitty driver i am who abuses his vehicle; drives hard and fast all the time.

Looking at a part will tell you 3 things;
1. Factory defect.
2. vehicle abuse.
3. vehicle negligence from lack of maintenance.

A lot of parts guys, are just young guys, or old guys whove been been in parts department for 40 years. Foreman Mechanic has the final word if a part is defective or if i didnt change oil for 100k miles. But in some cases, the case gets sent to factory Engineer, who will inspect the vehicle/parts in person at a dealer. But even then, they will tell you one of three things i have mentioned earlier.

But no one, and i mean no one, can prove that I use my vehicle as Taxi, unless they see Uber sticker in the back windshield before i remove it or dealer places hidden camera in my car.


----------



## Lidman

"Top cars for uberX" anything you can buy dirt cheap that will squeak by on an uber examination.


----------



## Cooluberdriver

alexey8787 said:


> I guess you are right, depends on area, but i cant understand people who drive acura or lexus for 1.05 per mile isnt it wrong ? Why not to switch to camry, because all you get is tip included, right >)


In Atlanta it's 95 cents. But I don't do X as you can tell from my pic


----------



## xr650r

I bought a used 2010 Corolla for uber.Got it from a private party on craigslist.They had a loan on it and I got it for the payoff at the bank.But I do my own repair wotk so I just wanted a simple to repair car.


----------



## Sean D Brown

KeJorn said:


> I agree with the list and comments. Compact cars do have a rougher ride on bumpy roads... and here in Dallas, LOTS of bad roads that make the PAX feel it in back...
> Not much you can do. However, while I agree the larger vehicles with more room and softer suspension are nicer for this kind of work, you end up paying more in many ways (gas, tires, parts and maintenance, etc)... UberX simply doesn't cover the bills for the nicer cars and who wants to ruin a nice car?


My 2013 impala works perfectly for me


----------



## Fauxknight

Sean D Brown said:


> My 2013 impala works perfectly for me


...but it's certainly a lot more pricey to operate, and thus doesn't fit into a *best* vehicle to drive.


----------



## Sonic78659

Lidman said:


> Computer logs will tell two things in this case;
> 1. What a good driver i am.
> 2. what a shitty driver i am who abuses his vehicle; drives hard and fast all the time.
> 
> Looking at a part will tell you 3 things;
> 1. Factory defect.
> 2. vehicle abuse.
> 3. vehicle negligence from lack of maintenance.
> 
> A lot of parts guys, are just young guys, or old guys whove been been in parts department for 40 years. Foreman Mechanic has the final word if a part is defective or if i didnt change oil for 100k miles. But in some cases, the case gets sent to factory Engineer, who will inspect the vehicle/parts in person at a dealer. But even then, they will tell you one of three things i have mentioned earlier.
> 
> But no one, and i mean no one, can prove that I use my vehicle as Taxi, unless they see Uber sticker in the back windshield before i remove it or dealer places hidden camera in my car.
> .


Yeah I worked at Advanced at one we didn't have a hard time figuring it out mainly via number 2 and 3 and repeated claims. Also 9 times out of 10 they didn't know about the clause and volunteered they drove a cab or commercial vehicle. Ounce a Lyft guy came in and we let him slide it was still a grey area then when it was new, not now. You can sneak a couple of claims through most part store chains but their databases are looking for stuff like that to stop fraud.


----------



## KGB7

Sonic78659 said:


> Yeah I worked at Advanced at one we didn't have a hard time figuring it out mainly via number 2 and 3 and repeated claims. Also 9 times out of 10 they didn't know about the clause and volunteered they drove a cab or commercial vehicle. Ounce a Lyft guy came in and we let him slide it was still a grey area then when it was new, not now. You can sneak a couple of claims through most part store chains but their databases are looking for stuff like that to stop fraud.


And some of these DIY home techs, break shit by not properly installing parts. Many parts from what i have seen that are sold at Advanced Auto, are refurb parts, so failure rate IMHO is higher vs new OEM part.

Besides break parts, i only bought two water pumps at Advanced, both were refurbs and lasted me at least 3 years on both cars.


----------



## UberIndyJoe

Does anyone have experience with driving a Ford Focus for Uber and have you had bad ratings from passengers complaining about leg room in back seats? Thank You for all replies.


----------



## Mean_Judge

Cooluberdriver said:


> In Atlanta it's 95 cents. But I don't do X as you can tell from my pic


CC is great car but not for passengers, are you getting complaints about lack of leg room ? Also roof is so low rear seat folks will hit it, I was thinking of CC and changed over old school passat


----------



## JeffB

You can find a good Prius for well under $15K (see links below). There are many reasons why many taxi fleets are changing over to Prius. I will tell you another reason why hybrids are the way to go with rideshare. If you have any time at all between ride requests and need to run heat or AC then the fuel you use when idling becomes very important. When you have a regular car your (propulsion) engine is being used for your AC compressor when you are idling and waiting for a request. Talk about overkill! With a Prius that compressor runs on battery power for about 20 minutes before the battery needs recharged, and after about 3-4 minutes the engine shuts down again.

http://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/637454147/overview/
http://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/636133944/overview/
http://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/633852598/overview/


----------



## Fauxknight

JeffB said:


> There are many reasons why many taxi fleets are changing over to Prius. I will tell you another reason why hybrids are the way to go with rideshare. If you have any time at all between ride requests and need to run heat or AC then the fuel you use when idling becomes very important. When you have a regular car your (propulsion) engine is being used for your AC compressor when you are idling and waiting for a request. Talk about overkill! With a Prius that compressor runs on battery power for about 20 minutes before the battery needs recharged, and after about 3-4 minutes the engine shuts down again.


Not all hybrids can do this, I skipped on buying an Insight because it did not, Prius ftw on this one.


----------



## JeffB

Fauxknight said:


> Not all hybrids can do this, I skipped on buying an Insight because it did not, Prius ftw on this one.


The Insight gasoline engine runs constantly? What a waste. The battery pack must be a fraction of the ones used in Prius.


----------



## Fauxknight

JeffB said:


> The Insight gasoline engine runs constantly? What a waste. The battery pack must be a fraction of the ones used in Prius.


Actually that's not quite it. The deal with the Insight is that the AC compressor runs off the combustion engine (ICE) rather than the HV/traction battery, so when the ICE does shut off as it should, you lose the AC.


----------



## JeffB

Fauxknight said:


> Actually that's not quite it. The deal with the Insight is that the AC compressor runs off the combustion engine (ICE) rather than the HV/traction battery, so when the ICE does shut off as it should, you lose the AC.


I see. Not a good design for Ubering.


----------



## Cooluberdriver

alexey8787 said:


> CC is great car but not for passengers, are you getting complaints about lack of leg room ? Also roof is so low rear seat folks will hit it, I was thinking of CC and changed over old school passat


The cc is awesome for leg room, every customer I serve rants and raves about the leg room. Not sure where you get your info from?


----------



## Cooluberdriver

alexey8787 said:


> CC is great car but not for passengers, are you getting complaints about lack of leg room ? Also roof is so low rear seat folks will hit it, I was thinking of CC and changed over old school passat


Why do you have a pic of the Russian president lol


----------



## JeffB

Cooluberdriver said:


> The cc is awesome for leg room, every customer I serve rants and raves about the leg room. Not sure where you get your info from?


I was in the back seat of a friend's and thought I was going to die from the lack of headroom, plus you need to be the size of a female Chinese gymnast just to fold yourself up to get into the back seat. Beautiful car but I'm really surprised it is approved for Uber Black. I'd be PISSED if I drew one as a passenger.


----------



## Cooluberdriver

JeffB said:


> I was in the back seat of a friend's and thought I was going to die from the lack of headroom, plus you need to be the size of a female Chinese gymnast just to fold yourself up to get into the back seat. Beautiful car but I'm really surprised it is approved for Uber Black. I'd be PISSED if I drew one as a passenger.


The 2015 cc Exec is quite different than the sport model base. Maybe go sit in one and try and see the difference.


----------



## JeffB

Cooluberdriver said:


> The 2015 cc Exec is quite different than the sport model base.


Seems like the same dimensions to me. This is from KBB side-by-side comparison. It was in a table so you will see 2 sets of numbers side by side, first number for Executive, the second for Sport. The only numbers different are powertrain related. Who told you the Executive is larger than the Sport?

*Vehicle 1*
2014 Volkswagen CC 3.6 VR6 4Motion Executive Sedan 4D 
*Vehicle 2*
2014 Volkswagen CC 2.0T Sport 4-cyl Sedan 4D

Powertrain 
Engine V6, 3.6 Liter 4-Cyl, Turbo, 2.0 Liter
Horsepower 280 @ 6200 RPM 200 @ 5100 RPM
Torque 265 @ 2750 RPM 207 @ 1700 RPM
Fuel Economy City 17/Hwy 25/Comb 20 MPG City 22/Hwy 31/Comb 25 MPG
Transmission Auto 6-Spd DSG Tptrnc Spt Automatic, 6-Spd DSG w/Tiptronic & Sport Mode

Dimensions & Capacity
Fuel Capacity 18.5 18.5
*Wheel Base 106.7 inches 106.7 inches 
Overall Length 189.1 inches 189.1 inches 
Width 73.0 inches 73.0 inches 
Height 55.8 inches 55.8 inches *
Turning Diameter 37.4 37.4
Head Room: Front 37.4 inches 37.4 inches
*Head Room: Rear 36.6 inches 36.6 inches *
Leg Room: Front 41.6 inches 41.6 inches
Leg Room: Rear 37.3 inches 37.3 inches
Shoulder Room: Front 56.0 inches 56.0 inches
Shoulder Room: Rear 54.7 inches 54.7 inches
EPA Passenger 93.6 cu.ft. 93.6 cu.ft.
EPA Trunk or Cargo 13.2 cu.ft. 13.2 cu.ft.


----------



## Cooluberdriver

JeffB said:


> Seems like the same dimensions to me. This is from KBB side-by-side comparison. It was in a table so you will see 2 sets of numbers side by side, first number for Executive, the second for Sport. The only numbers different are powertrain related. Who told you the Executive is larger than the Sport?
> 
> *Vehicle 1*
> 2014 Volkswagen CC 3.6 VR6 4Motion Executive Sedan 4D
> *Vehicle 2*
> 2014 Volkswagen CC 2.0T Sport 4-cyl Sedan 4D
> 
> Powertrain
> Engine V6, 3.6 Liter 4-Cyl, Turbo, 2.0 Liter
> Horsepower 280 @ 6200 RPM 200 @ 5100 RPM
> Torque 265 @ 2750 RPM 207 @ 1700 RPM
> Fuel Economy City 17/Hwy 25/Comb 20 MPG City 22/Hwy 31/Comb 25 MPG
> Transmission Auto 6-Spd DSG Tptrnc Spt Automatic, 6-Spd DSG w/Tiptronic & Sport Mode
> 
> Dimensions & Capacity
> Fuel Capacity 18.5 18.5
> *Wheel Base 106.7 inches 106.7 inches
> Overall Length 189.1 inches 189.1 inches
> Width 73.0 inches 73.0 inches
> Height 55.8 inches 55.8 inches *
> Turning Diameter 37.4 37.4
> Head Room: Front 37.4 inches 37.4 inches
> *Head Room: Rear 36.6 inches 36.6 inches *
> Leg Room: Front 41.6 inches 41.6 inches
> Leg Room: Rear 37.3 inches 37.3 inches
> Shoulder Room: Front 56.0 inches 56.0 inches
> Shoulder Room: Rear 54.7 inches 54.7 inches
> EPA Passenger 93.6 cu.ft. 93.6 cu.ft.
> EPA Trunk or Cargo 13.2 cu.ft. 13.2 cu.ft.


Mine is a 2015, not sure if there is a difference between the years?


----------



## JeffB

Cooluberdriver said:


> Mine is a 2015, not sure if there is a difference between the years?


No redesign since 2009. I'm sort of a car guy so when I hear something interesting that I don't know, I look it up. I've admired the CC for years and was a little excited to hear there might be a stretched version so I checked it out online. Alas, it seems that they haven't changed substantially since 2009, and they are all the same dimensions. I still am surprised that Uber allows this car for Uber Black. I thought Uber Black are supposed to be large cars and the CC is classified as a midsize.


----------



## Cooluberdriver

JeffB said:


> No redesign since 2009. I'm sort of a car guy so when I hear something interesting that I don't know, I look it up. I've admired the CC for years and was a little excited to hear there might be a stretched version so I checked it out online. Alas, it seems that they haven't changed substantially since 2009, and they are all the same dimensions. I still am surprised that Uber allows this car for Uber Black. I thought Uber Black are supposed to be large cars and the CC is classified as a midsize.


It varies based on market, I have a fleet, so maybe money talks and you know what walks...


----------



## Cooluberdriver

JeffB said:


> No redesign since 2009. I'm sort of a car guy so when I hear something interesting that I don't know, I look it up. I've admired the CC for years and was a little excited to hear there might be a stretched version so I checked it out online. Alas, it seems that they haven't changed substantially since 2009, and they are all the same dimensions. I still am surprised that Uber allows this car for Uber Black. I thought Uber Black are supposed to be large cars and the CC is classified as a midsize.


They do allow a Mercedes Benz Eclass on black and that is a midsize as well as the BMW 3 series


----------



## JeffB

Neither of those cars are approved for Dallas, as well as the CC. Here is the Dallas list -


Acura MDX
Audi A8
Acura RLX
Bentley (all sedan models)
BMW 7-Series
BMW X5
Cadillac DTS
Cadillac Escalade ESV
Cadillac XTS
Chevrolet Suburban
Chrysler 300 Series, 2011 or later
GMC Yukon Denali
Jaguar S-Type
Jaguar XJ
Land Rover LR4
Land Rover Range Rover
Lexus GS
Lexus LS
Lincoln MKS
Lincoln MKT
Lincoln Navigator L
Lincoln Town Car L
Maybach (all models)
Mercedes-Benz GL
Mercedes-Benz ML
Mercedes-Benz S Class
Rolls-Royce (all models)
Tesla Model S
I guess in Atlanta people have a lower standard for luxury than those in Dallas. ;-)


----------



## Cooluberdriver

JeffB said:


> Neither of those cars are approved for Dallas, as well as the CC. Here is the Dallas list -
> 
> 
> Acura MDX
> Audi A8
> Acura RLX
> Bentley (all sedan models)
> BMW 7-Series
> BMW X5
> Cadillac DTS
> Cadillac Escalade ESV
> Cadillac XTS
> Chevrolet Suburban
> Chrysler 300 Series, 2011 or later
> GMC Yukon Denali
> Jaguar S-Type
> Jaguar XJ
> Land Rover LR4
> Land Rover Range Rover
> Lexus GS
> Lexus LS
> Lincoln MKS
> Lincoln MKT
> Lincoln Navigator L
> Lincoln Town Car L
> Maybach (all models)
> Mercedes-Benz GL
> Mercedes-Benz ML
> Mercedes-Benz S Class
> Rolls-Royce (all models)
> Tesla Model S
> I guess in Atlanta people have a lower standard for luxury than those in Dallas. ;-)


My CC was about 45k plus fees and tax brought it to almost 50k. A Lexus GS wouldn't comfortable at all for customersas it's too small


----------



## JeffB

Cooluberdriver said:


> My CC was about 45k plus fees and tax brought it to almost 50k. A Lexus GS wouldn't comfortable at all for customersas it's too small


Yeah, I agree about the GS. I was surprised to see it on the list. I think whoever made the list did so very carelessly. Where is the Kia K900 and the Hyundai Equus? Those are large, luxurious cars and should be here. It says all cars have to be 2011 model year and newer but Jaguar didn't even make the S-Type in 2011 and Lincoln Town Cars had ended production before then also, but they are on the list. Only the Navigator L but not the shorter wheelbase? Ford Expedition is not on the list but I know they allow it. But I still think that there is no way a CC, E-Class, 3-Series, or A6 would be allowed here in Dallas. And by the way, the cost of the car has nothing to do with it. They allow the Chrysler 300 and you can get a decent 2013 for well under $20K. That would be my Uber Black car if I couldn't come up with another $8K for a Cadillac XTS.

http://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/638039430/overview/


----------



## JeffB

Cooluberdriver said:


> My CC was about 45k plus fees and tax brought it to almost 50k. A Lexus GS wouldn't comfortable at all for customersas it's too small


The only place the CC is larger than the GS is rear seat legroom and curb weight (not a good thing). The long wheelbase of the GS really helps the car a lot. The GS has a full 1.2 inches more rear headroom, which I think is the CC's real shortcoming as a livery vehicle. That beautiful sloping roof line really sacrifices headroom for style.

2015 Lexus GS vs 2015 Volkswagen CC Executive VR6

Dimensions & Capacity 
Wheel Base 112.2 inches 106.7 inches
Overall Length 190.7 inches 189.1 inches
Width - x.x inches 73.0 inches
Height 57.3 inches 55.8 inches
Curb Weight 3726 lbs. 3851 lbs.
Payload Base Capacity 815 981
Head Room: Front 38.0 inches 37.4 inches
Head Room: Rear 37.8 inches 36.6 inches
Leg Room: Front 42.3 inches 41.6 inches
*Leg Room: Rear 36.3 inches 37.3 inches *
Shoulder Room: Front 57.3 inches 56.0 inches
Shoulder Room: Rear 55.7 inches 54.7 inches
EPA Passenger - 93.6 cu.ft.
EPA Trunk or Cargo 41.1 cu.ft. 13.2 cu.ft.


----------



## Cooluberdriver

JeffB said:


> Yeah, I agree about the GS. I was surprised to see it on the list. I think whoever made the list did so very carelessly. Where is the Kia K900 and the Hyundai Equus? Those are large, luxurious cars and should be here. It says all cars have to be 2011 model year and newer but Jaguar didn't even make the S-Type in 2011 and Lincoln Town Cars had ended production before then also, but they are on the list. Only the Navigator L but not the shorter wheelbase? Ford Expedition is not on the list but I know they allow it. But I still think that there is no way a CC, E-Class, 3-Series, or A6 would be allowed here in Dallas. And by the way, the cost of the car has nothing to do with it. They allow the Chrysler 300 and you can get a decent 2013 for well under $20K. That would be my Uber Black car if I couldn't come up with another $8K for a Cadillac XTS.
> 
> http://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/638039430/overview/


They took Chrysler off the list period. No more of that is allowedon black. And my passengers never complain about the room in the back of the CC, I ask every single one if they feel cramped, and all of them say no as I even offer to move the front seat up for them and they always decline. You have numbers and then you have real world I guess.


----------



## Mean_Judge

Cooluberdriver - I got paid from Kremlin for propaganda in the states, i must have the picture of our great leader of all times.
About CC

I went to dealer ship and put salesman on the front seat, i was on the back seat. We both little over 6.0 and i felt rear seat slammed almost next to my balls.
If you put a passenger in a middle seat on the second row your head will be hanging out from sunroof.
VW CC not approved for my area even for uber select. 
Regardless of all that its a great car for personal use but you cant drive paxs with comfort who was previously driven on crysler 300 and more important you cant bang chiks cuz she has no space to move )


----------



## Mean_Judge

JeffB said:


> No redesign since 2009. I'm sort of a car guy so when I hear something interesting that I don't know, I look it up. I've admired the CC for years and was a little excited to hear there might be a stretched version so I checked it out online. Alas, it seems that they haven't changed substantially since 2009, and they are all the same dimensions. I still am surprised that Uber allows this car for Uber Black. I thought Uber Black are supposed to be large cars and the CC is classified as a midsize.


 there is redesign 2011.
Changed front and back of body . added 3rd seat at the rear row. ( major changes )
Some minor changes

In the most Uber markets CC not qualified even for Uber select , i am not talking Black at all. 
Only car from VW is Toureg that allowed for SElect anb Black in most areas


----------



## JeffB

alexey8787 said:


> there is redesign 2011.
> Changed front and back of body . added 3rd seat at the rear row. ( major changes )
> Some minor changes
> 
> In the most Uber markets CC not qualified even for Uber select , i am not talking Black at all.
> Only car from VW is Toureg that allowed for SElect anb Black in most areas


From Wiki -

"A *restyling* to the CC was presented at the Los Angeles Auto Show, and production started in January 2012. The front and rear were revised to make the CC look similar to the current Volkswagen design, while the midsection is unchanged.

Interior changes included a minor design change to the center console, with an updated ACC control panel."

Just as you said; changes to front and rear styling. The key word here is *styling*. It was not a redesign. The middle of the vehicle was not changed and all the interior dimensions are identical between 2009/2015. However, we both seem to be saying the same thing; that the CC should not be a Black car. I stand by my initial comment that I would be pissed off if I got one as a passenger.

Again; from KBB.com -
2015 Volkswagen CC Executive VR6 vs. 2009 Volkswagen CC 
Head Room: Front 37.4 inches 37.4 inches
Head Room: Rear 36.6 inches 36.6 inches
Leg Room: Front 41.6 inches 41.6 inches
Leg Room: Rear 37.3 inches 37.3 inches
Shoulder Room: Front 56.0 inches 56.0 inches
Shoulder Room: Rear 54.7 inches 54.7 inches
EPA Passenger 93.6 cu.ft. 96.3 cu.ft.


----------



## UBER-CHA

Personally, my passengers really like my 2015 Golf TDI Sportswagen! Comfy, lots of cargo, and averaging 40-45 MPG.


----------



## Mean_Judge

JeffB said:


> From Wiki -
> 
> "A *restyling* to the CC was presented at the Los Angeles Auto Show, and production started in January 2012. The front and rear were revised to make the CC look similar to the current Volkswagen design, while the midsection is unchanged.
> 
> Interior changes included a minor design change to the center console, with an updated ACC control panel."
> 
> Just as you said; changes to front and rear styling. The key word here is *styling*. It was not a redesign. The middle of the vehicle was not changed and all the interior dimensions are identical between 2009/2015. However, we both seem to be saying the same thing; that the CC should not be a Black car. I stand by my initial comment that I would be pissed off if I got one as a passenger.
> 
> Again; from KBB.com -
> 2015 Volkswagen CC Executive VR6 vs. 2009 Volkswagen CC
> Head Room: Front 37.4 inches 37.4 inches
> Head Room: Rear 36.6 inches 36.6 inches
> Leg Room: Front 41.6 inches 41.6 inches
> Leg Room: Rear 37.3 inches 37.3 inches
> Shoulder Room: Front 56.0 inches 56.0 inches
> Shoulder Room: Rear 54.7 inches 54.7 inches
> EPA Passenger 93.6 cu.ft. 96.3 cu.ft.


The major change they did inside is they add third seat at the back. 09-11 models only had 2 seats on the back. So after 11 its officially 5 seats but practically its 2 )

Georgia minimum wage is 5.15 $ No wounder CC is luxury ride ))


----------



## andythomas15

I drive a 2012 Jeep Patriot, 4 cylinder. She gets great mpg and looks nice, pax always seem stoked getting in cause of the space. Some people are Prius crazy, maybe it's just me but my gas is generally covered by tips so I don't care too much about the extra mpg, I enjoy the size and being higher off the ground. Any 4 cylinder car will do great.


----------



## Mean_Judge

MikeB said:


> Something is wrong with your math lesson, Alexey.
> I'm not sure about msrp of 27k on Prius, probably it's Prius 3 with navi, but it's a waste for Ubering. Prius 2 without navi at 25k mspr is being offered at 20.1k by local dealers after 2k factory rebate and 0% apr. I also don't know where you get 2.19 gas, bud, but in my city average is 3.50. So, now all your math goes straight down to drain.


By viewing your profile picture I can definitely see you are the best person I can talk about Math, calculations and other, LoL.


----------



## ODetc

Completely agree on all fronts. I drive a 2007 Camry Hybrid and probably get 35cent to a mile. Doing some research, I found Versa to be the most awesome price but not sure about leg room though. The three biggest factors I found are:
1. Vehicle Value
2. Fuel
3. Maintenance/ Repair and Insurance

Each are about a third of the cost. I created a calculator:
http://ondemandetc.blogspot.com/2015/06/on-demand-vehicle-cost-calculator.html


----------



## JeffB

Vehicle cost calculator from the Dept. of Energy.

http://www.afdc.energy.gov/calc/


----------



## jondoe

New here. A few observations - Battery life? My realtor neighbor has an 07 Lexus RX. He has 180k on it, and the battery pack is still good. That might be reassuring to hear. 
Diesels - I'd really like to get one, but from my estimation, they are NOT worth buying used. New, they are only ~a grand more than the comparable gas model? (I've forgotten). But those diesels hang on in value as they age. Not sure why. Gas engines last forever these days, and how long do you want to keep a car??? But if you want to buy used, check the price spread. Also, WV stopped importing them for a while. Late 00's? So you have less choice on what year to buy.
German cars? They have gotten better, but we looked at MB and Lexus when we bought our 07 RX. ALL German cars were the pits, as far as reliability. Which really pissed me off, because I like the design and ride better than a Japanese car. But I'm all about reliability. My wife's RX just turned 100k, and we have had zero problems with it, except for a recall. (so I guess I'm recommending Toyota for a U-car. Even over Honda, which seems pricier and less reliable?)


----------



## uberguyla

Any other picks? I'm thinking of a Mazda 3 i but also the s is appealing but I think the low profiles are a no go.


----------



## Adieu

uberguyla said:


> Any other picks? I'm thinking of a Mazda 3 i but also the s is appealing but I think the low profiles are a no go.


Go government surplus, they generally order em with small steel wheels with big tires

They got a surprising amount of cheap small sedans

High profile tires and wheels can also be found for pennies as "takeoffs" on craigslist etc, from people who went and got huge rims.... replacing low profiles with those and flipping your low profiles, you'll actually MAKE money


----------



## Side Hustle

Mean_Judge said:


> Alright guys here are guidelines you must follow to make most of uberx.
> 1 Never buy a new car for UberX ( Why ? just dont do it )
> 2 Find a car that up to 5 years old, in a decent condition
> 3 If you think Hybrid is efficient you are right only in the states with perfect weather.
> If your butt frozen dec-march, and sweat april thru september you will need AC and HEAT. If you run a car with ac and heater on hybrid switched to you gas angine and gives you 24 mpg
> Plus when you will need replace you battery in hybrid it will cost you up to 5 k,
> Math lesson
> On one side toyota prius c msrp 27 k avg 50 mpg
> Other side lets say yaris msrp 17 k avg 35 mpg
> 
> Lets say you willing to drive this car for 100k miles
> On prius you will use 100o00/50 = 2000 galons of gas
> On yaris/corola you will use 100000/35 = 2857 galons of gas '
> So you saving 285 galons which is 2.85*2.50 ( avg galon price in usa ) =7.125 usd ( it could be less in some states 2.19 a gallon)
> 
> SO AFTER 100k YOU STILL WILL NOT COVER MSRP DIFF IN PRICE !!!
> IF GAS GOES LOWER 2.49 or 2.19 than you are screwed
> 
> HYBRID WOrTH ONLY WHEN GAS COST 3.99, but those time past
> 
> 4.If you drive German car be ready to pay a costly maintenance repairs.
> 5. Get a car from auction you will save money.
> 6. You car will turn in to garbage very quick you suspension will die, engine and transmission will be heavy used.So you need the CHEAPEST car. You drive corolla for 1$ or vw for 1$ make sense ?
> Best car is 2009-2011 and models are
> Toyota camry
> Honda civic
> Chevy Cruze
> huyndai elantra accent
> ford focus.
> Nissan sentra
> So you must get a compact car.
> And keep in mind You can drive lexus or Prius , in most cases you will hear - Tips included right ? And door got slammed as hard as possible.
> I hope that guide will help you chose right car
> Uber On !


You forgot #7: Don't buy a new car for UberX because after 6 months you probably won't be driving much any more and by one year there is over a 90% chance you will have quit entirely.


----------

